# What size Kong for a two month old golden?



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello - We expect our new golden puppy in about a month and I plan on buying her a Kong chew toy (among other things). I read somewhere that the large puppy model is the one for goldens but when I saw the toy in the pet shop it looked too big.

The last time we had a golden puppy (many years ago) Kong toys were not on the market so we got by with the plain nylabone. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Golden pups grow so fast. I bought the large Kong for Bailey when she was a pup and it has been the perfect size for her even as a small puppy.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

get a large and buy two...one to keep in the freezer ready to go!
Be sure to shop online or from catalogs...prices for Kongs are crazy at the pet store chains!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The large one is small enough,for a 2 mths old pup and will last longer!!.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I got two black large kongs on amazon for $6.05 each. Petsmart wanted something like $15.00 each!!! Shop online and definitely get 2.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd go with the large. The puppy sized ones are so small that I would worry about choking. We recently upgraded Tucker's to an extra large since they were on sale at Cabella's.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree, get the larger version. THey can still roll it around and if you put peanut butter in it it will take longer to remove the treat.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> get a large and buy two...one to keep in the freezer ready to go!
> Be sure to shop online or from catalogs...prices for Kongs are crazy at the pet store chains!


Hmmm never thought about freezing them...what are you putting in it?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

anything...for puppies...I like to used some of their own kibble...moisten it just enough sot the kibble will stick together -sometimes add a bit of puppy food for smell......because I want a little puppy to be successful...I don't pack it in tight...
When they really know the deal...then you can pack it more firmly
As the dog ages...you can stuff lots of things...sweet potato, mashed potato, kibble mixed with peanut butter, mac and cheese, hard boiled egg, bananas, kibble mixed with wet dog food carrot sticks...
Just have to remember to subtract the extra calories from their daily intake


----------



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks all - some great advice here! :wavey:


----------

